# BH passed



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

So it's a thing. My young dog passed his IGP Bh ( Begleithund) this past weekend. 

The test combines an obedience test and temperament test with both on and off leash heeling, heeling through a group, recall, sit and down out of motion and a long down while another dog works on the field. In the temperament test (which is judged from the time the scorebook is handed in to the end) the dog is tied up and you leave the dog and go out of sight while someone walks a neutral dog by, a jogger goes by and a car goes by as well as walking through a really tight crowd, leaving your dog in a sit with people crowding him (then returning to the dog) and leaving the dog in a down with people around him in a circle and then stepping in very tight to the dog and the handler calling him out. It can be a lot of pressure for a young dog. ANY aggression or reactivity in all of this the dog fails. Mine was fine and had no issues whatsoever with any of it. 

To advance to IGP titles 1, 2, and 3 you need to first pass the Bh. This is the third dog I have put a Bh on. 

Now we can move on to IGP 1.


----------



## laurelsmom (Feb 13, 2019)

Congratulations.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

:whoo::rockon::grouphug: Congratulations !!!!!!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Congratulations! I know you've put a lot of effort into this dog.


----------



## Pacificsun (Feb 14, 2019)

Congratulations!!!!! It is so much work putting in the training hours. Dealing with the setbacks but going forward. The behaviors you've trained for are the ultimate in "Good Citizenship" manners! Even though I realize you're aspiring for a MUCH higher level of performance! Best wishes for continuing success, and to be rewarded for all your effort! �� �� ��


----------

